# Feeding Fish



## GPSpiderMKII (Apr 26, 2005)

How many times a day do you guys feed your fish. I have two guppies, three zebra danios, three neon tetras, and two glass fish. I heard from some people that they feed their fish twice a day, and from others they feed them only once. I've been feeding them only once for the past day, but i've been noticing they are nipping at my live plants. What do you guys suggest. If you need any more info just ask, thanks.


----------



## Vitaliy (May 10, 2005)

My aggressive Cichlids are fed twice a day and my smaller fish like tetra’s are fed two-three times a day.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I feed my platys 3-4 small meals a day. I do this mainly so the fry that i have in my community tank get a chance to eat more often.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

twice a day, and sometimes just once


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I feed mine once a day, NLS and some frozen foods soaked in garlic so the pleco's get enough to eat too...


----------

